# Beaver Problem



## Steelhead Junky (Sep 10, 2006)

I need help to get a beaver off my land and I will pay$$$$
I live in Portage County, Ohio 
PM if you can help


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

If you don't find anyone quick, let me know, I can find someone for you.

Smitty


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

Sent you a PM

Smitty


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

depending on when you need it done i wont be down in ohio for a couple weeks though


----------

